# We Really Miss You Maesie, Our Beautiful Girl...



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm writing this with tears in my eye's, we lost our beautiful girl on the 6th July 2015...
She was a mother to 13 gorgeous pups, life long partner to Maccers and sister to Matilda and Moe. 
She was 1 month shy from turning 14 years old.

We all miss you sweetheart....:--heart::--heart::--heart:

#1... (2015) Our girl got her Angel Wings (6 July 2015)









#2... (2006) This is Jude, my Wife's all time favourite photo of Maesie...









#3... (2006) Maesie with her life long partner Mac...









#4... (2008) Maesie...









#5... (2008) Maesie...









#6... (2008) Mac & Maesie, the Mexican stand off......









#7... (2009) Maesie and Mac doing the tango...









#8... (2010) Maesie...









#9... (2011) Maesie...









#10... (2011) Maesie was scared of the beach at first, but grew to love it...









#11... (2011) Maesie...









#12... (2012) Maesie and Maccers, True Love...









#13... (2013) The Three Amigos... Maccers, Maesie & Matilda....









#14... (2013) Maesie loved lying on our bed...









#15... (2013) Maesie also loved her bed...









#16... (2014) Maesie...









#17... (2014) Maesie...









#18... (2015) Mac & Maesie...









#19... (2015) The Four Amigos... Maccers, Maesie, Moe & Matilda.









#20... (2015) This was the last photo I took of our dear sweet Maesie..
*RIP my Beautiful Girl...*


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your lost. Love all the photos looks like she was very loved and will be missed dearly.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

sorry for your lost 
RIP sweet Maesie


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Such beautiful pictures. How is Mac doing without her? My thoughts are with you as you miss your girl. RIP sweet Maesie.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Your pictures celebrate a long life well lived. RIP beautiful Maesie, a much loved dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maesie*

Rest in peace, sweet Maesie-she is absolutely beautiful!
I know my Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.

I added Maesie to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-8.html#post5815602


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It hurts more than words can say when we have to say goodbye. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh dear, I'm so, so sorry of the loss of dear Maesie. I remember fondly all the gorgeous pictures of her and your other "M"s, especially the tango picture. Rest in peace, dear girl.:smooch:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of your beloved Maesie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Maese.
Your pictures capture her wonderful loving spirit. 

My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed sweet Maesie


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about Maesie. Living to be almost 14 is special, but of course it is absolutely never long enough. I love all the photos of your beautiful girl, especially the last photo.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry Wally.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Jude & I would like to thank each and everyone of you for your very caring and wonderful words of comfort… 
Maesie, we really miss you sweetheart… 

#21









#22









#23









#24


----------

